# Alexandre Guilmant



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Born: March 12, 1837 - Boulogne-sur-Mer, France
Died: March 29, 1911 - Meudon, France

Félix-Alexandre Guilmant was a French organist and composer. He was a student of his father, then of Jacques-Nicolas Lemmens, he became an organist and teacher in his place of birth. In 1871 he was appointed as organist of la Trinité church in Paris, a position that he held for 25 years. From then on he followed a career as a virtuoso; he gave concerts in Europe as well as in the USA.

Guilmant created the Schola Cantorum in 1894 with Charles Bordes and Vincent d'Indy. In 1896 he succeeded Charles-Marie Widor as organ teacher of Conservatoire de Paris. With André Pirro, he published a collection of scores, Archives des Maîtres de l'Orgue (archives of the masters of the organ), a compilation of the compositions of numerous classical French composers in ten volumes, from 1898 to 1914. He proceeded in the same manner for foreign masters of the organ, publishing l'École classique de l'Orgue (classical school of the organ).

Composition

Guilmant was an accomplished composer, particularly for his own instrument, the organ. His organ repertoire includes his 18 collections of Pièces dans différents styles (pieces in differing styles), the more liturgical Soixante interludes dans la tonalité grégorienne (60 pieces in Gregorian tonality) and his 12 books of l'Organiste liturgique (the liturgical organist). He also wrote chamber music, vocal music, a sinfonia cantata (Ariane) as well a lyric scene (Bathsheba).

It should be emphasised that Guilmant's organ sonatas are in fact symphonic in form and structure. His actual organ symphonies include Légende et Final symphonique in D minor (symphonic legend and finale, Op. 71, written in 1888) and Morceau symphonique in A minor (symphonic excerpt Op. 75, written in 1892).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have the complete organ scores of Guilmant - A valuable resource and always a delight to play.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:









Symphony No. 2 For Organ & Orchestra In A Major, Op. 91

Sebastian Weigle, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Edgar Krapp, Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Krummhorn said:


> I have the complete organ scores of Guilmant - A valuable resource and always a delight to play.


Yes, this composer definitely needed a thread. I just love to listen to his works


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Even for people who aren't much interested in organ music, I think that Guilmant's two symphonies for organ and orchestra are more than worth listening to. I was stunned upon first hearing them -- so well-scored and such joyous works!


----------

